# التعفف من ثمار الروح القدس



## mary naeem (6 نوفمبر 2013)

التعفف من ثمار الروح القدس 







وهو ضبط النفس امام الشهوات ووضع العواطف تحت سلطان العقل - وعدم العفه ان تقودك الرغبات والنزوات وتصبح عبدا للخطية كما يقول الكتاب المقدس يذهبون وراء الجسد في شهوة النجاسه - قال الفيلسوف أفلاطون: "العفيف هو صاحب النفس التي انتصرت على رغباتها وغلبت حبها للملذّات" . وكلمة الله تخبرنا وتعلمنا كيف نضبط انفسنا اذا ارتبطت بشخص المسيح وجعلته يملك علي حياتك وقلبك ويقدسك الروح ...القدس وتصبح مثمرا - وليست عفه الجسد فقط بل عفه اللسان ونتعلم كيف نضبط السنتنا عن الكلام الرديء 
بركات التعفف : ننظر الي يوسف الصديق كمثال للعفه والطهاره وكيف رفض ان يفعل الشر مع امراءه فوطيفار كان رجل ناجح وكان الله يقوده من نجاح الي نجاح حتي اصبح الرجل الثاني علي مصر - واعطاه زوجه جميله - وكان له مواهب كثيره اذ زوده الله بموهبه تفسير الاحلام 
صلاه
ربي يسوع المسيح..كم أحتاج إلى معونة من عندك وقوة من روحك، حتى أتعفّف عن العالم وكل ما فيه، والجسد وما يشتهيه... فأقمع جسدي وأستعبده، فلا أصير عبد الأهواء أو الأشياء... فأسمو وأشبع، بل أكتفي بك!أثق يا سيدي أنه في المسيح، وبالمسيح، أستطيع كل شيء فهو الذي يقويني!











​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

امييييييين يااااااااارب

جميييييل الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع رااااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2014)

آمين

موضوع حلو جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ

الرب يباركك


----------

